# GOOD HIP HOP SUB



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

Need some new subs. What do you suggest for hip hop music?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

just for future reference, a sub doesnt know what genre its playing. that being said, you should be instead listing your requirements and constraints instead


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Size restraints of your vehile, amp wattage you will be using, average listening level, and budget.... these are good starting points.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

and equipment you already have an will be using


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

its not that complex. If you primarily listen to hiphop, you would most likely prefer a ported sub that can handle power, hit hard and go pretty low.

This sub

SA-10 D4 - Sundown Audio 10" Dual 4-Ohm SA Series Subwoofer

in this box

LAB SlapBox™ 1.30 ft^3 Ported MDF Enclosure - Sundown Audio SA-10 Sub

with this amp

JBL MS-A5001 500W 1-Channel Amp w/ Digital Input Mixer

and youll be super content. I guarantee it because I have done this exact set up twice for people who only listen to hiphop. Its really impressive how well this sub and box compliments each other. Excellent sound quality as well with tons of output with response down to 25hz (where the subsonic should be set)

There is no need to get more complex unless this is beyond your budget

You dont need an amp if you have the jl 600 watt xd in your sig. Rec is the same


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

Wow Lol for future reference, do you guys also want my MPG and the size of my rims? lil to excited guys. Tyrone knows what's up 



tyroneshoes said:


> its not that complex. If you primarily listen to hiphop, you would most likely prefer a ported sub that can handle power, hit hard and go pretty low.
> 
> This sub
> 
> ...


Thanks bro!
This is the sub iv had my eye on and I like how that box is designed. I like how you have installed this in multiple cars that's something I can trust going forward. 
Have you ever installed an SA-12? If so how does it compare to the 10? 
I have had my heart set on getting a 12 but if this setup bangs hard and can go low low low than Thats what I'll get!
Seriously thanks man. Just been curious what subs people like for hip hop


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> Wow Lol for future reference, do you guys also want my MPG and the size of my rims? lil to excited guys. Tyrone knows what's up
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you do know that theres probably better out there for the money and your specific install and needs.. but i guess you want to take the generic route. i will never get some people


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

we wont get you either. Some like to hear themselves talk, some people like to just get to the point. Im the latter

The 12 in the lab box will have more output, go lower and also work great with the jl600 watt amp but I only did the 10 because it was always more than enough in a suv. Escalade and a Jeep Patriot


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> we wont get you either. Some like to hear themselves talk, some people like to just get to the point. Im the latter
> 
> The 12 in the lab box will have more output, go lower and also work great with the jl600 watt amp but I only did the 10 because it was always more than enough in a suv. Escalade and a Jeep Patriot


but like i said, what if he requires a small sealed box? or couldnt afford that sub? or could afford any sub? providing no info and throwing an answer into the air is never going to make the best of the persons specific situation


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

seemed like it worked out here.

I do get your point but if these things are issues, most people tend to bring it up in the original post.

but really 325 for a sub and a custom tuned enclosure is a great deal and the build quality on both items are great.


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

Yap yap yap skiez keeps yappin. If I had some crazy ass requirement or specific needs, dontcha think i wouldn't need to be asked to disclose that info genius. 



tyroneshoes said:


> we wont get you either. Some like to hear themselves talk, some people like to just get to the point. Im the latter
> 
> The 12 in the lab box will have more output, go lower and also work great with the jl600 watt amp but I only did the 10 because it was always more than enough in a suv. Escalade and a Jeep Patriot


I go with the ten than. 
They are beasts dude They look like they are built really well. 
Do they ever offer deals or go on sale?
Do you ever poly fill the box?


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> seemed like it worked out here.
> 
> I do get your point but if these things are issues, most people tend to bring it up in the original post.
> 
> but really 325 for a sub and a custom tuned enclosure is a great deal and the build quality on both items are great.


This is why Tyrones got hoes!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> I go with the ten than.
> They are beasts dude They look like they are built really well.
> Do they ever offer deals or go on sale?
> Do you ever poly fill the box?


now look whos asking for answers


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> This is why Tyrones got hoes!!


be careful.. he will **** your wife


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I actually do add a little stuffing to the walls but its really not necessary in my experience vented. Always sealed I do add stuffing.

They tend to be around the 200 area unless you go used. Jacob from sundown takes care of his customers and woofers ect is certified seller so youll be covered.

btw tie-your-own-shoes

this is the same 1.3 cuft LAB enclosure but I had them adjust the tuning and cutout for my oz sub. Quality carpet and terminals. Port painted black. They do a hell of a job for the cost. Each custom made with good quality mdf


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> now look whos asking for answers


Questions about subs for hip hop? Nope. Dude your really the reason people get annoyed with people like you. 
Your an idiot. That's why. 
Get yourself a mirror and yap yap yap.


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> I actually do add a little stuffing to the walls but its really not necessary in my experience vented. Always sealed I do add stuffing.
> 
> They tend to be around the 200 area unless you go used. Jacob from sundown takes care of his customers and woofers ect is certified seller so youll be covered.
> 
> btw tie-your-own-shoes


Thanks bro. I'll give you a shout out if they do referrals.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> Questions about subs for hip hop? Nope. Dude your really the reason people get annoyed with people like you.
> Your an idiot. That's why.
> Get yourself a mirror and yap yap yap.


lol, sorry i was trying to help. i guess i shouldnt do that from now on? should i just say "sundown sub with a prefab box" to every sub question on this forum?


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

Ask how close they are to the equator so you can factor in gravitational pull.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> Ask how close they are to the equator so you can factor in gravitational pull.


got it. ill jot that down for next time. anything else?


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

in my case of asking questions, it helps out to have some background info so the question of "what sub to use" can be directed to a good answer. If it was me, I would go with a better quality sub, especially if your using it to play hip hop style of music , in other words your going to beating the crap out of sub on a daily basis, buy something that will take the abuse.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hot9dog said:


> in my case of asking questions, it helps out to have some background info so the question of "what sub to use" can be directed to a good answer. If it was me, I would go with a better quality sub, especially if your using it to play hip hop style of music , in other words your going to beating the crap out of sub on a daily basis, buy something that will take the abuse.


dont bother. obviously he could care less and just wants "a good hip hop sub" what ever the **** that is


----------



## gregerst22 (Dec 18, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> lol, sorry i was trying to help. i guess i shouldnt do that from now on? should i just say "sundown sub with a prefab box" to every sub question on this forum?


Somebody having a bad day?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gregerst22 said:


> Somebody having a bad day?


no. good day actually. payday, got out of work early, finished body work on the passenger side of my car. but for some reason trying to help the idiots on the internet is ****ing tiring, especially when they dont want help. also check the other thread. i think we were on two separate pages


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

its a custom made enclosure for the specific sub therefore a custom enclosure (not prefab but at prefab costs) and the SA subs are known to take a beating and never flinch. 

Sorry dude. This is my wheelhouse and what I do. Kyle, please do pop back in once you install it and tell me if Im wrong. I wont be. You will love this combo for hiphop.

btw the way, that means he likes hiphop so 40-50 hz 808s and kicks, and most of the sound between 60-35. Perfect for the music he listens to. Something like a morel untimo would be a horrible rec for hiphop.

Being said, this setup will sound good for any music.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> its a custom made enclosure for the specific sub therefore a custom enclosure (not prefab) and the SA subs are known to take a beating and never flinch.
> 
> Sorry dude. This is my wheelhouse and what I do. Please do pop back in once you install it and tell me if Im wrong. I wont be.


me or the OP? ive installed a few sundown subs, and a lab box. you could do better depending on the situation. but ya know, the OP says the basic questions dont need to be answered


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

That's why. 4 useless statements about his day that nobody asked for lol cool dude. for no reason other than to talk. Who would listen to that. Tyrone answered the question in a couple ways now and your babbling on about the passenger side lol. Install the sub, do it. I know I am and Anyone else would if they listened to hip hop regularly and heard what Tyrone has said in this thread


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

You could do better he says. This guy ain't about the music.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> That's why. 4 useless statements about his day that nobody asked for lol cool dude. for no reason other than to talk. Who would listen to that. Tyrone answered the question in a couple ways now and your babbling on about the passenger side lol. Install the sub, do it. I know I am and Anyone else would if they listened to hip hop regularly and heard what Tyrone has said in this thread


i listen to hip hop regularly. maybe if you at least gave budget and your amp then i could recommend something that ive used that blows the sa out of the water for a bit more money


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Kyle5521 said:


> That's why. 4 useless statements about his day that nobody asked for lol cool dude. for no reason other than to talk. Who would listen to that. Tyrone answered the question in a couple ways now and your babbling on about the passenger side lol. Install the sub, do it. I know I am and Anyone else would if they listened to hip hop regularly and heard what Tyrone has said in this thread


now WHO'S having a bad day..... ?? LOL


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> its a custom made enclosure for the specific sub therefore a custom enclosure (not prefab but at prefab costs) and the SA subs are known to take a beating and never flinch.
> 
> Sorry dude. This is my wheelhouse and what I do. Kyle, please do pop back in once you install it and tell me if Im wrong. I wont be. You will love this combo for hiphop.
> 
> ...


I most definitely will bro!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hot9dog said:


> now WHO'S having a bad day..... ?? LOL


not him. he just got the recommendation for a generic sub and box!!! hes gunna be happy as a fly on **** until he realizes he could have been even happier if he answered like 3 simple questions.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just curious skizer. What would you recommend now that you know he is fine with a moderate sized ported enclosure?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> Just curious skizer. What would you recommend now that you know he is fine with a moderate sized ported enclosure?


how much power? budget?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> not him. he just got the recommendation for a generic sub and box!!! hes gunna be happy as a fly on **** until he realizes he could have been even happier if he answered like 3 simple questions.


how is it generic if its designed to the ts specs of the exact sub and tuned to 33hz?

gimme a break. Present your better solution. Ill remained unbiased. I dont use this setup myself but for 325, I dont see anything much better.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Kyle5521 said:


> That's why. 4 useless statements about his day that nobody asked for lol cool dude. for no reason other than to talk. Who would listen to that. Tyrone answered the question in a couple ways now and your babbling on about the passenger side lol. Install the sub, do it. I know I am and Anyone else would if they listened to hip hop regularly and heard what Tyrone has said in this thread


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> how is it generic if its designed to the ts specs of the exact sub and tuned to 33hz?
> 
> gimme a break. Present your better solution. Ill remained unbiased. I dont use this setup myself but for 325, I dont see anything much better.


you suggested that he wastes 109 on a box when he could probably build it for 40 or less (maybe unless, ya know, if he included that he needed a built box, but who the **** knows with this guy). and again, what price range


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

he had a jl xd600 sub amp as seen in sig

mybe he doesnt have a table saw and the time to make a slot port enclosure and carpet it and terminal it and take the hours it requires to do it. 

Re the enclosure: I provided the path of least effort and no compromise and even if he built it, it would result in the same enclosure and hed save maybe $40. 

Worth it to me. Plug and play and perfect match. Unless you just love woodwork. But its pretty simple to imply he just wanted suggestions and I provided them based on exactly what he asked.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Well, the OP seems to be asking which sub will add favorable coloration to his musical taste and hardware setup...

I can't name one, but will say that a properly configured sub will play pretty much anything you choose to play without disappointment.

I could name a few subs which have tremendous low frequency bass extension and reveal even subsonic traits in music that you've probably never heard before if properly tuned and driven with ample power, but I don't get the feeling that this is where this thread is headed...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> he had a jl xd600 sub amp as seen in sig


ok theres one question down.. now budget? desired output?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Well, the OP seems to be asking which sub will add favorable coloration to his musical taste and hardware setup...
> 
> I can't name one, but will say that a properly configured sub will play pretty much anything you choose to play without disappointment.
> 
> I could name a few subs which have tremendous low frequency bass extension and reveal even subsonic traits in music that you've probably never heard before if properly tuned and driven with ample power, but I don't get the feeling that this is what we're going for in this thread...


stay out before its to late lol


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> stay out before its to late lol


And what's that supposed to mean?

There is no hip-hop specific sub, nor is there a classical-specific sub... The goal is accurate sound reproduction, PERIOD, not colored sound reproduction... If your system is properly set up, it will need nothing special to be done when your musical mood changes... Put it in, play it, it sounds right...

Don't assume anything about me, boy...


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

Wheres op at. Get some suggestions by a few people who know quality subs before you choose the first one

Budget is a huge factor


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

Jesus Christ desired output?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I know quality subs. Ive been doing this since the early 90s. I highly doubt you have heard a sub I have not.

Please do suggest something that provides a better combo of everything that I mentioned (great output and very good sound quality paired with a custom designed vented enclosure that will excel in hiphop and any other music)

Please, provide a better suggestion

next response ....Budget?

I lean to reasonable to the point of diminished returns unless hes competing. People usually dont really enjoy spending unnecessary money unless it is something that makes everything easier.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> but I don't get the feeling that this is where this thread is headed...


I think this thread hit a patch of ice, flew off a cliff, got caught in a tornado and washed down a river, over a water fall, landed in a sink hole and is still going...


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

DLO13 said:


> I think this thread hit a patch of ice, flew off a cliff, got caught in a tornado and washed down a river, over a water fall, landed in a sink hole and is still going...


Actually... That sounds like a pretty fair appraisal, DLO


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

At first I was annoyed at this BS, but then I realized we could use some action around here.


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

XSIV SPL said:


> And what's that supposed to mean?


He meant it as a friendly warning. The OP has seemingly already made up his mind and appears to be against any further help regarding the original topic. What DLO said.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

with only 600 watts, the sub needs to be pretty darn efficient ..... 600 watts and a single 10" playing hip hop would get pretty boring after awhile. Just my opinion, more power and more moving mass of cone space would be the good combo, no matter what brand or configuration.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

XSIV SPL said:


> I can't name one, but will say that a properly configured sub will play pretty much anything you choose to play without disappointment.
> 
> I could name a few subs which have tremendous low frequency bass extension and reveal even subsonic traits in music that you've probably never heard before if properly tuned and driven with ample power, but I don't get the feeling that this is where this thread is headed...


That was exactly where it headed and ended in a simple reply to two items.

this sub set up will

_have tremendous low frequency bass extension and reveal even subsonic traits in music that you've probably never heard before if properly tuned and driven with ample power,_


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

tyroneshoes said:


> I know quality subs. Ive been doing this since the early 90s. I highly doubt you have heard a sub I have not.
> 
> Please do suggest something that provides a better combo of everything that I mentioned (great output and very good sound quality paired with a custom designed vented enclosure that will excel in hiphop and any other music)
> 
> ...


Sorry, the sad fact is that the majority of vented enclosures are built by folks who are obsessed with the idea of gaining 3db SPL from having a vent... As a result, most of those vented enclosures play ONE note very well...


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> no. good day actually. payday, got out of work early, finished body work on the passenger side of my car. but for some reason trying to help the idiots on the internet is ****ing tiring, especially when they dont want help. also check the other thread. i think we were on two separate pages


Maybe they just don't want your help, maybe they're tired of your sarcastic and negative attitude..
They might be just as tired of you as you are of them..
It's obvious you see yourself as the top dog in the car audio world and you are here to enlighten us with your wisdom, we should be blessed with your presence, all hail the mighty Skizer.. 

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

right but the sub+enclosure I linked models very flat to tuning. Try it out. As i mentioned, it is built to specs of the exact woofer recommended and then LAB tunes a little bit lower to remove the manufacturer recommended higher tuning and (one note) statement.

I dont get the issue here. I provided him with a high quality/low cost simple solution. I also stated that a 12 would dig lower and play louder. However, 95% of people will be content with this sub set up if they like to get on it with some hiphop yet it still sound great with ANY music. Also, this sub does very well with 600 watts vented. That is the recommended power and what I fed it on both installs. Sure going up a little wont hurt but it also wont improve it by a huge margin.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

gstokes said:


> Maybe they just don't want your help, maybe they're tired of your sarcastic and negative attitude..
> They might be just as tired of you as you are of them..
> It's obvious you see yourself as the top dog in the car audio world and you are here to enlighten us with your wisdom, we should be blessed with your presence, all hail the mighty Skizer..
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


THIS!

X 1000...

gstokes... You realize hell's fury will be upon you now, do you not?  

SkizeR's gonna come and get you... Be very afraid...

LMAO


----------



## Kyle5521 (May 21, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> That was exactly where it headed and ended in a simple reply to two items.
> 
> this sub set up will
> 
> _have tremendous low frequency bass extension and reveal even subsonic traits in music that you've probably never heard before if properly tuned and driven with ample power,_


It ended an hour ago
Nobody else even gave a suggestion other than Tyrone. 
Hahahahahahahshsha 
Holy **** people 
Regardless of every ****ing possibility I asked a very simple question what is a good mother ****ing sub for for hip-hop music


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> I know quality subs. Ive been doing this since the early 90s. I highly doubt you have heard a sub I have not.
> 
> Please do suggest something that provides a better combo of everything that I mentioned (great output and very good sound quality paired with a custom designed vented enclosure that will excel in hiphop and any other music)
> 
> ...


Not saying you didnt, but if you are spending decent money on something id want a few opinions 

Nevermind he doesnt care.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

No, Im glad hes confident with my suggestion. I am confident with it too. 

Can anyone say why its a bad suggestion in any way?

Anyone have a suggestion that would be far superior around the same cost?

Do provide other suggestions. Im curious about your opinions.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I heard this was a good sub for hip hop....


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Kyle5521 said:


> It ended an hour ago
> Nobody else even gave a suggestion other than Tyrone.
> Hahahahahahahshsha
> Holy **** people
> Regardless of every ****ing possibility I asked a very simple question what is a good mother ****ing sub for for hip-hop music


OK, Kyle5521, since you ask...

Here, I have a suggestion for your "mother ****ing sub for hip-hop music"

I run (4) JL 12W7 woofers on about 5000 watts (yes, just to those subs). Why don't you run out and buy that... It's working for me... I'm pretty sure that would work in just about any car... 

You asked...


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

hot9dog said:


> I heard this was a good sub for hip hop....


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

tyroneshoes said:


>


LMFAO!!! 

Gotta love hot9dog!... He's an artist!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

XSIV SPL said:


> I run (4) JL 12W7 woofers on about 5000 watts (yes, just to those subs). Why don't you run out and buy that... It's working for me... I'm pretty sure that would work in just about any car...
> 
> You asked...


That sounds awesome without question Im sure. But like I said, you compete so your budget and what is actually necessary goes beyond what someone who wants a good sub for hiphop really needs. I mean you got what almost 4gs in your subs and sub amp if you werent or are not sponsored? Do you really thing thats a realistic suggestion? Is it necessary for listening to music at a pretty loud level?

Maybe a singe w7, yeah man, great sub but more expensive than my whole setup, doesnt match his power, and differences are not that significant unless the car is dead silent.


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

I like my HO112-W6v3 - Car Audio - Subwoofer Systems - H.O. Wedge™ - JL Audio


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

tyroneshoes said:


> That sounds awesome without question Im sure. But like I said, you compete so your budget and what is actually necessary goes beyond what someone who wants a good sub for hiphop really needs. I mean you got what almost 4gs in your subs and sub amp if you werent or are not sponsored? Do you really thing thats a realistic suggestion? Is it necessary for listening to music at a pretty loud level?
> 
> Maybe a singe w7, yeah man, great sub but more expensive than my whole setup, doesnt match his power, and differences are not that significant unless the car is dead silent.


Well, he wanted a "motherfucking" hip-hop setup, the first thing that came to mind was the vision-blurring capability of 4 12W7s on ample power... Sorry for tooting my own horn, sir... 

But, the two quantifiers should not be so different...

Hip-Hop doesn't use any special frequencies that are unique... The bottom line is that no matter what you prefer, you'll never have issues if it's built right...

So... What can I recommend for a hip-hop specific system? Nothing... Absolutely Nothing...

By the way, I work for my money, and who sponsors anyone these days?? LOL I wish...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Good sub for Hip-Hop hmm, Walmart = Kicker  

Problem solved!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

quickaudi07 said:


> Good sub for Hip-Hop hmm, Walmart = Kicker
> 
> Problem solved!


I guess Kicker could do this hip-hop thing... But only if you play it through a ported one-note-wonder enclosure


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Some people are ridiculously and unnecessarily obtuse.

I would never recommend some subs to people who listen primarily to hiphop. For instance my alumapro. Not a sub good for hiphop only. Not a seas lotus, not a morel SC...for a few examples. Any of these strong SQ focused subs are not what he wants.

Yep, that w6 enclosure would be a decentish suggestion, however its over twice as expensive and not a much better performer. Some would say much worse. Enclosure is tuned to 39 hz which = can be boomy aka (one note enclosure) and kill your low 30hz- sub 20 output but tons of 60-40. Plot that sub in that size enclosure and its not pretty.

I do think a w6 would be a decent suggestion, in a larger and lower tuned enclosure that has a flat response, but just the driver alone is more than the cost of my sub and enclosure and not a much better sub than the SA. 

so the w6 and the lab box for the w6 thats tuned to 33 hz using its specs for a flatter response would sound better than the JL high tuned prefab. But the w6 not a far superior performer than the SA OBJECTIVELY so for what he listens to, it would be a lateral move, but more expensive. I think the sundown SA's can take a beating harder and longer than a w6, which is also a great sub when in the right enclosure. Not an enclosure tuned to 39 hz.

But Im not going to say it sounds bad, thats like subjective, man, probably loud as hell 60-40 hz but I sure as hell wouldnt recommended it in that enclosure. But if you like it, then cool. Its a cool enclosure. You might like it even more in one of these.

http://www.lifeafterbass.com/labsl1ftpomd10.html


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tyroneshoes said:


> That sounds awesome without question Im sure. But like I said, you compete so your budget and what is actually necessary goes beyond what someone who wants a good sub for hiphop really needs. I mean you got what almost 4gs in your subs and sub amp if you werent or are not sponsored? Do you really thing thats a realistic suggestion? Is it necessary for listening to music at a pretty loud level?
> 
> Maybe a singe w7, yeah man, great sub but more expensive than my whole setup, doesnt match his power, and differences are not that significant unless the car is dead silent.


his point is, the OP didnt, and straight refuses to list any details. so this is his suggestion


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

tyroneshoes said:


> Some people are ridiculously and unnecessarily obtuse.
> 
> I would never recommend some subs to people who listen primarily to hiphop. For instance my alumapro. Not a sub good for hiphop only. Not a seas lotus, not a morel SC...for a few examples. Any of these strong SQ focused subs are not what he wants.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack the thread, but tyroneshoes, have you been around the older JL HO112R-W7, any idea what it's enclosure is tuned at, I was thinking low 30's, but with that W6 enclosure mentioned being tuned at 39Hz (I'll take you word on it as of now), it makes me wonder.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Kyle5521 said:


> Regardless of every ****ing possibility I asked a very simple question what is a good mother ****ing sub for for hip-hop music


The issue in this thread stems from this being such a vague question. It might seem like an easy question with an easy answer if you aren't aware of all the variables to consider, but more information helps people make a better recommendation. 

It would be like me building a custom hotrod without even saying what it is and asking, "What's a good engine to make my vehicle go down the road?".


----------



## Hoptologist (Sep 14, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a blu-ray player that excels at playing comedies??? Ok, sorry, I'm done here


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Romantic comedies or sitcoms?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Kyle5521 said:


> Need some new subs. What do you suggest for hip hop music?


The Alpine Bass Line was created in conjunction with the Far East Movement
to perform well with their type of hip hop music..
That's about as close as you can get to a "hip hop sub"..
Any sub is good for hip hop but some subs are better at reproducing sub frequencies than others, you don't need to spend over $70 for good subs and the NVX NSW122 or the Infinity Reference is proof of that..
There are some folks here that will tell you if it's not a Sundown it's not a subwoofer but they're full of **** so just buy what you can afford and stuff it inside an appropriately sized vented enclosure, Hip to the Hop and enjoy your music...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

But if all subs are meant to reproduce the same bandwidth, what makes a sub a "good hip hop sub". The answer to that is there's no such thing. A good speaker will reproduce its bandwidth as accurately as possible.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Want a good "hip-hop" sub? Go ported and don't tone down the low end as much.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

hurrication said:


> It would be like me building a custom hotrod without even saying what it is and asking, "What's a good engine to make my vehicle go down the road?".


That's child's play, everyone knows the Big Block Chevrolet is a good engine to make your vehicle go down the road


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

gstokes said:


> That's child's play, everyone knows the Big Block Chevrolet is a good engine to make your vehicle go down the road


Or a 13b rotary..... lol. 
Im sorry i couldnt resist.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Braappp braaaapppp goes the rotary


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> But if all subs are meant to reproduce the same bandwidth, what makes a sub a "good hip hop sub". The answer to that is there's no such thing. A good speaker will reproduce its bandwidth as accurately as possible.


Sure there is....

A good hip-hop sub is any subwoofer that's capable of playing 1 note very loudly, preferably with a lot of rattle to the car's license plate. :laugh:


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> Some people are ridiculously and unnecessarily obtuse.
> 
> I would never recommend some subs to people who listen primarily to hiphop. For instance my alumapro. Not a sub good for hiphop only. Not a seas lotus, not a morel SC...for a few examples. Any of these strong SQ focused subs are not what he wants.
> 
> ...


Where did you read that it was tuned to 39hz i read 33? And i have the 12" but thanks dor the recomendation. I probably would have fone with that if i disnt already buy it. But im glad i went with the jl box. Have to find out for sure what its tuned to.
I was thinking the same about the box but once i heard it i was really impressed. The lows sound actually awesome, puncchy. I dont think it really sounds too boomy either. I dis a ton of research bedore i went with the jl h.o. I forgot their names but they tested dosens of boxes prefab and non prefab. Couldnt find anything that sounded better. Said once they tried the box they were amazed on how it affected the performance of the w6. There may be better but i am 110% satisfied. I sure if anyone else bout one they would be too


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I listen to quite a bit of hip hop though it is controversial of what some consider hip hop vs rap but we won't get into that though I do find some of the anecdotal descriptions or suggestion rather.... well no use in wasting time or breath with such trains of thoughts.

I am serious when I say ported. Not just some peaky ported either, that's BS! Your normal flat response aimed tuning and not so much toned down with the EQ as usual for other purposes. A bit toned down, but not too much, or just do it to your liking perhaps. Hip hop plays well on systems that have upper bass impact and get fairly low as well (mid 30 to low 40 will do) but the low depends on the area of origin and era as well. I listen to ATCQ and such. A good xover point of 80-120hz. If you're a true head, you will get the gist. Not seemingly so odd eh?? Hmmmm. Good luck!


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

this is the best deal going

12" MTX Audio Sledgehammer Enclosure with 12" MTX Thunder 4500 Speaker | eBay


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I think this topic strikes the same nerve as "what kind of sub should I get for fast bass?" based on the assumption that the smaller diameter the sub, the "faster" the bass is... which is why my 18" SI HT plays so slow and sloppy.


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

1styearsi said:


> this is the best deal going
> 
> 12" MTX Audio Sledgehammer Enclosure with 12" MTX Thunder 4500 Speaker | eBay


That's actually one hell of a good deal for $100 and you could always replace the subwoofer somewhere down the road with God forbid,,,, a DVC Sub


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

gstokes said:


> That's actually one hell of a good deal for $100 and you could always replace the subwoofer somewhere down the road with God forbid,,,, a DVC Sub


i know right.....with free shipping!!!!


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

damn, that is a killer deal!!!! with free shipping


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know about that deal. I mean I wouldn't jump on it so fast without knowing for sure if it is a match. The mounting area doesn't look strange to anyone like the frame is too small? Now perhaps they did the homework and the tuning is proper, but I wouldn't feel secure with that purchase until I knew for sure what the deal was.


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

Bayboy said:


> I don't know about that deal. I mean I wouldn't jump on it so fast without knowing for sure if it is a match. The mounting area doesn't look strange to anyone like the frame is too small? Now perhaps they did the homework and the tuning is proper, but I wouldn't feel secure with that purchase until I knew for sure what the deal was.


they claim they mounted the sub and it's brand new if you read the description.
here is their quote from the ebay listing......
“WE SAY MANUFACTURER REFURBISHED BECAUSE THESE ENCLOSURES HAVE BEEN PUT TOGETHER. BOTH SPEAKER AND BOX ARE BRAND NEW JUST PUT TOGETHER TO SELL AS A PACKAGE. GREAT SHAPE BOX SOME MIGHT HAVE VERY MINOR SCRATCHES FROM BEING MOVED AROUND OUR SHOP.”
the front is a doubled up so the woofer is countersunk,even better.
here is the same box from the same seller without the woofer.
MTX Audio SLH12U 3 4" MDF Sledgehammer Subwoofer Single 12" Unloaded Enclosure | eBay
so with the "new" woofer it's like 6 bucks more??? WHAT!!
i actually found the seller in a posting here about RCA's on ebay i just looked at his other items for sale. he has alot of MTX.
i will admit it's not the greatest sub (225 watts rms) LOL but for 6 bucks what the hell...it still a nice enclosure.
i have nothing better to do so i did some homework check the link
http://archive.mtx.com/caraudio/archive/sledgehammert4500.cfm

SLH-T4510X3-A SLH-T4512-A
SLH-T4512-A Enclosure Specifications
Model	SLH-T4512-A
Driver Type	Thunder4500
Description	Single 12", T4500 SledgeHammer 4 Ω
RMS	225W
Frequency Response (± 3dB)	29-150Hz
Enclosure Height	14.250"
Enclosure Width	22.250"
Enclosure Depth	16.250"
Weight	41.5 lbs
Recommended Amp Power	113 - 225 Wrms

http://archive.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwoofers/TechData_T4512-04.pdf


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

1styearsi said:


> they claim they mounted the sub and it's brand new if you read the description.
> here is their quote from the ebay listing......
> “WE SAY MANUFACTURER REFURBISHED BECAUSE THESE ENCLOSURES HAVE BEEN PUT TOGETHER. BOTH SPEAKER AND BOX ARE BRAND NEW JUST PUT TOGETHER TO SELL AS A PACKAGE. GREAT SHAPE BOX SOME MIGHT HAVE VERY MINOR SCRATCHES FROM BEING MOVED AROUND OUR SHOP.”
> the front is a doubled up so the woofer is countersunk,even better.
> ...




I do my homework before posting.  The box/sub combo isn't what I would call ideal though with a strong cabin gain it may be ok. That is what I was referring to though... not the quality or accuracy of description. More like how does the sub & box model out compared to what one may build within the same price constraints. I've done better for less although not as extravagant in aesthetics, but at that point you have to deem what is more important, eh?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mmmmmm prefab


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> mmmmmm prefab



Research the model#'s bro.... not even the original combo so you already know something may be amiss with the response which can easily lead it into that one note wonder. The response from the sub & box runs it into leaning _HEAVILY_ on the cabin gain of the vehicle. Of course that's theoretic, but my earlier suggestions would beat that out in theory as well.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Research the model#'s bro.... not even the original combo so you already know something may be amiss with the response which can easily lead it into that one note wonder. The response from the sub & box runs it into leaning _HEAVILY_ on the cabin gain of the vehicle. Of course that's theoretic, but my earlier suggestions would beat that out in theory as well.


i couldnt even find tuning or port dimensions on it :/


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Let's just figure that in a volume of 1.75 total, it would take a slot port of 10 x 2 x 21" to get the tuning down to 40hz. That would be giving up some internal to the port making the actual volume more around 1.35 cubes without adding in wall size. Still not accounting for the sub, but close enough I say.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wasn't able to find much on the enclosure either. 

This is all I can find, it's an MTX SLH12U.

Based on the "High output" description, I'd ASSuME it's tuned somewhat high.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If that is the case, I wouldn't say that is fair despite what many think about hip hop. Of all the ported subs I've had before, peaky wasn't the most enjoyable no matter what the genre I listened to.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Test tones is the only genre that sounds good with a peaky box


----------



## 1styearsi (Aug 13, 2012)

the mtx took us wayyy off topic.
i had a set of BAZOOKA P MILLER series (AKA Master P) dvc 10's that got pretty freaking loud.
is that what a hip hop sub is??? LOL
Ghetto D......Make'Em Say Ugh

they even had the no limit records tank on the dust cover.

http://carphotos.cardomain.com/ride_images/1/1811/3921/4526960006_large.jpg


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Response is what determines everything. I listen to all of my music including hip hop at low to medium levels compared to others. And.....


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Potato.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

This is just a thought... But I'm thinking that SkizeR's post count probably rolls faster than the odometer in my car... Should we test that? 

I'm also adding Victor's post count, just for fun...

This should be interesting....


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Bump lol


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

So, here are the stats...


My odometer currently reads 19,401

SkizeR has 5,248 posts
Victor has 4,949 posts

Let's check this! 

My prediction is that both of these fellows will have made more posts than I've put miles on my car over the coming month...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> This is just a thought... But I'm thinking that SkizeR's post count probably rolls faster than the odometer in my car... Should we test that?


yeah probably cause i sit at work with diyma pulled up in the background and go on when theres nothing to do, which is almost always. then i get non stop notifications on my phone that provokes me to post


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I could never subscribe to notifications from here. It's almost as bad as Facebook. 

Funny the mile long threads that are spawned from the most random of questions.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Keep posting, SkizeR... You're going to help prove my point.

Either way, the forum wins...

Either you try to reduce your presence in almost every thread (for which we will all be grateful) and reduce your BS omnipresence, or you prove my point.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Keep posting, SkizeR... You're going to help prove my point.
> 
> Either way, the forum wins...
> 
> Either you try to reduce your presence in almost every thread (for which we will all be grateful) and reduce your BS omnipresence, or you prove my point.


i thought we were cool? guess ill have to keep searching for that 50 thousand dollar amp


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

ok, so the sundown sa 10 in the built to spec vented enclosure tuned to 33 hz is still a proper suggestion that will satisfy 95% of the population.

great thanks me

Like every ****ing question here needs psychoanalysis and debunking links and vague opportunities to show you how much you know about this.

Its simple. If you like hiphop, you will most likely want a sub paired with custom vented enclosure according to the ts specs that is tuned anywhere from 30-35 hz. I linked him to one that people who only listen to hiphop love and I have experience with and is inexpensive yet very well made and the enclosure is made specifically for the sub. I reccomend a sundown sa and Im a sundown fanboy...nonsense. I reccomended a setup that will sound great with hiphop an any music and is a proven performer and inexpensive with great value/performance ratio. 

And yet this is an opportunity to smell your farts with this blueray comedy ********. Its apple and oranges. 

You ever work in a store that sell car audio?

These are the questions you will get. No one wants a long ass lesson on theory. 

And that is it, my rec is solid and you guys (you know who you are) need to get over yourselves.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> just for future reference, a sub doesnt know what genre its playing. that being said, you should be instead listing your requirements and constraints instead



Lol...where are your hip hop subs located..lol...i also need an r&b sub too....thats an awesome response to his thread question


----------



## SQToyota (May 14, 2015)

tyroneshoes said:


> ok, so the sundown sa 10 in the built to spec vented enclosure tuned to 33 hz is still a proper suggestion.
> 
> great thanks me
> 
> ...


Budget is also a question they ask though.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> This is just a thought... But I'm thinking that SkizeR's post count probably rolls faster than the odometer in my car... Should we test that?
> 
> I'm also adding Victor's post count, just for fun...
> 
> This should be interesting....


I believe we have some haters, keep posting SkizeR, let'em keep hating


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

SQToyota said:


> Budget is also a question they ask though.


Of course, thats why I gave him a proper set up with sub+custom vented enclosure that matched his existing amp for $320. Im assuming most people dont feel like spending more money for no real reason.

regarding your jl enclosure, it is tuned to 39 hz (F3 = 39Hz Fb = 33 Hz) but I also liked how it sounded. I like the w6s. In my car, Id still tune lower but just personal taste. JL does tend to tune pretty high and rely on cabin gain except for that micro 8 w3 enclosure which is about 33hz tuning. Also a great sounding sub but not a good rec for hiphop

if that last sentence doesnt make sense to you, youre overthinking it.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Weigel21 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread, but tyroneshoes, have you been around the older JL HO112R-W7, any idea what it's enclosure is tuned at, I was thinking low 30's, but with that W6 enclosure mentioned being tuned at 39Hz (I'll take you word on it as of now), it makes me wonder.


right around 30hz. Great sounding enclosure.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> i thought we were cool?


Yeah, we're cool if you shut up once in a while... Particularly when you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

So would that be always or never? LOL

And thanks tyroneshoes, for the approximate tuning of the W7 HO enclosure.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mike mineo (sp?) Brooklins best audio, used to have some great sounding band pass boxes


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Weigel21 said:


> So would that be always or never? LOL


To his credit, he has some bright moments... But at other times, I wonder...


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

These notifications on my phone....for this thread. .... makes me want to drink, smoke and smash things and then light the remains on fire!! That would explain the char stains all over the workshop floor. I want to build a hip hop enclosure now, but im too drunk to operate the table saw. But im not too drunk to ride my mini bike and piss off the neighbors. Lolololol. Im rambling. ........ MINI BIKE WAR! !!! Lolo


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't do it, John.... Please... 

For some strange reason, I kinda like SkizeR...

We'll work this out....

Go back to the garage and finish building that audio masterpiece... And BRING IT TO ANAHEIM! 

Don't fret... this is all good...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

hot9dog said:


> These notifications on my phone....for this thread. .... makes me want to drink, smoke and smash things and then light the remains on fire!! That would explain the char stains all over the workshop floor. I want to build a hip hop enclosure now, but im too drunk to operate the table saw. But im not too drunk to ride my mini bike and piss off the neighbors. Lolololol. Im rambling. ........ MINI BIKE WAR! !!! Lolo


lets make it a party


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

This thread seems to have brought the worst out of everyone


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

When I first saw this thread I thought it would get killed real fast.

Some "it's all in the install", or some "there isn't a magic sub for hip hop", or one of my all time favorites that you don't see too much anymore, "search".

But, nooooooo! You guys had to go and put in effort and ****!!:laugh:


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, this is one of those threads that aimlessly rambles on and won't die. And now I am helping it to progress...it's like a bad meme.

Hip hop subs? I see a new company name in there somewhere...

Grab a sub with lots of excursion that will be happy with 300w of power, slap it into a ported enclosure tuned around 35hz, and bang away to some katie perry, zendaya, or taylor swift.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

BoomHz said:


> When I first saw this thread I thought it would get killed real fast.
> 
> Some "it's all in the install", or some "there isn't a magic sub for hip hop", or one of my all time favorites that you don't see too much anymore, "search".
> 
> But, nooooooo! You guys had to go and put in effort and ****!!:laugh:





therapture said:


> Wow, this is one of those threads that aimlessly rambles on and won't die. And now I am helping it to progress...it's like a bad meme.
> 
> Hip hop subs? I see a new company name in there somewhere...
> 
> Grab a sub with lots of excursion that will be happy with 300w of power, slap it into a ported enclosure tuned around 35hz, and bang away to some katie perry, zendaya, or taylor swift.




Well pull up a chair and join the club!! Oops... looks like you already have. :laugh: 

I say the more the merrier and why not? It's absurd for anyone to think there should or will be a one hitter quitter be all end all reply to any post or thread. This is just what people do... confer, converse, ramble, or any other definition to be had, offer up their own ideas & suggestions. Anyone expecting less would be better served using a PM eh?


But the obvious truth of it is apparent. Perhaps some really have no clue in how to deal with different genres of music that can be also affected by _environment_. A little education or side info never hurt anyone lacking in that area.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I personally hate the why SkizeR responds to people in here. But in this case, he was just tryna help. 

USUALLY when people ask a question on here, they appreciate the learning part of the answer. So when those guys asked for (what like 3???) more specifics....they were trying to get more info so they could give u a better answer. 

They didn't wanna just say "1,2,3...goodbye". No one wants that type of answer when they're really into car audio. 

But if that worked for you....then that's wassup. But don't get smart with these guys for trying to help YOU. They could've not responded at all. *shrugs* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Why did you pull up a post from a year ago just to say that?


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Thus solidifying my point, that threads over a year old should be auto-locked.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> I personally hate the why SkizeR responds to people in here. But in this case, he was just tryna help.
> 
> USUALLY when people ask a question on here, they appreciate the learning part of the answer. So when those guys asked for (what like 3???) more specifics....they were trying to get more info so they could give u a better answer.
> 
> ...


To be even more of the dick you think I am, why are you bumping a year old thread lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Funky PUP FTW....oh wait.....this is a year old......never mind........

PS SkiezR is a dick for asking the OP for a little info to give him a solid recommendation....how dare he!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Funky PUP FTW....oh wait.....this is a year old......never mind........
> 
> PS SkiezR is a dick for asking the OP for a little info to give him a solid recommendation....how dare he!


I'm just a dick, period. 8=====D 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

how dare Skizer help anyone. pfft. cant wait to meet this JERK! this sunday to be exact. lol


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

Niebur3 said:


> Funky PUP FTW....oh wait.....this is a year old......never mind........
> 
> PS SkiezR is a dick for asking the OP for a little info to give him a solid recommendation....how dare he!


A right **** for not just saying, "buy a sundown."


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ericm1205 said:


> how dare Skizer help anyone. pfft. cant wait to meet this JERK! this sunday to be exact. lol


beware. im a massive dick lol


----------



## Ericm1205 (May 10, 2016)

SkizeR said:


> beware. im a massive dick lol


Sundown for the win! thats all i ever hear, that nd my JL's suck. lol

are you saying you are or have? :stunned:

lol. either way it will be a great honor to finally meet you in person bro!


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Ericm1205 said:


> how dare Skizer help anyone. pfft. cant wait to meet this JERK! this sunday to be exact. lol


He's such a dick i didn't even go back to Syracuse cause be might be there and I may have to meet him again. He might even ask me stuff like what frequency response my speakers have so he's can make an educated recommendation. Don't even waste your time going to the meet this weekend. He'll just ruin it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theslaking said:


> He's such a dick i didn't even go back to Syracuse cause be might be there and I may have to meet him again. He might even ask me stuff like what frequency response my speakers have so he's can make an educated recommendation. Don't even waste your time going to the meet this weekend. He'll just ruin it.


u lyin y u lyin


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> beware. im a massive dick lol


That's why your name is SkizzZZZzzeeRRRR for a reason.. damn, you !!! why you being such a dick buddy....

I don't think Skizer "Nick" is a dick.. he's an awesome mother-flower.... one of the coolest guys i have meet till this day... 

no worries,, Skizer, even though you're a dick,, i still got your back! L0L


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn, did someone say bumping old threads and swinging big Dicks over in this thread??? Lol how did I miss that?? Hide from DIYMA from awhile and I miss all the good stuff.lol


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey, I love Sundown! They play anything (like any sub does...which was the original point.) 

Since, inevitably, newbs will now follow this thread because its been pulled back up to the living...

No sub has special "hip-hop bass" properties. You set your target curve for sound, you build you pick out a sub and build/buy an enclosure to suit that, you amplify appropriately, and EQ to suit your desired curve. If you want just the loudest box or some sort of obnoxious bass response that doesn't suit music, I'm not a very good resource for helping with those.


----------

